

YouTube videos taken down for hate speech? Seems new. - blake_himself

Is this new? Here&#x27;s a video in question:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=yG9xMiFRQrs<p>It&#x27;s of a French woman defacing a mural in Paris that said &#x27;French women belong to African men&#x27; (to, &#x27;French women belong to French men&#x27;).<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;renegadetribune.com&#x2F;french-women-belong-to-african-men-mural-gets-defaced-by-female-activist<p>a) Since when has YouTube prohibited hate speech?<p>b) This was far from hatespeech, more like a corrective - or, one piece of hatespeech being modified to another.<p>c) What can of worms has Google opened, putting the burden of deciding what hatespeech is, and isn&#x27;t? Why would they be so crazy?
======
seren
It might be related to French Law :

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hate_speech_laws_in_France](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hate_speech_laws_in_France)

Google, like any other global company, has to take into account local laws.

